# Looking for a website that "charts" the SPI, DJIA , FTSE Futures



## cudderbean (22 November 2012)

Does anyone know of a site that "charts" the Aussie, US and other FUTURES markets. 20 min delayed no problem.

At the moment I'm using this Bloomberg site. 
http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures/

Not bad but a chart would be give me a better picture

Thank you for your help.


----------



## DocK (22 November 2012)

cudderbean said:


> Does anyone know of a site that "charts" the Aussie, US and other FUTURES markets. 20 min delayed no problem.
> 
> At the moment I'm using this Bloomberg site.
> http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures/
> ...




try this http://money.cnn.com/data/markets/dow/
http://liveindices.com/


----------

